# Terrorist Strike Harris Cattle Ranch!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sunday morning a group of terrorist burned 14 Cattle trucks at the John Harris ranch in Western Fresno Co., California. Read the short blog then go to the terrorist website that is listed in the blog. See the terrorism that this North American organization is taking credit in doing all over this continent. These people need to be dealt with as TERRORIST who are a threat to the well being of the overwhelming majority of people of this continnent and executed. Update Statement from John Harris: Thoroughly Disgusted | Farm Journal Magazine

Mike:mad:


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks VOL didn't know all that was going on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kyfred said:


> Thanks VOL didn't know all that was going on.


Yeah, Fred, its really pitiful. Liberal media is trying to keep this as low as possible.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's CA Farm Bureau update compliments of the Farm Journal;

Update Cali. Farm Bureau Urges Prosecution: Thoroughly Disgusted

Jan 11, 2012

UPDATE 1/11/12 4:30 p.m.: As authorities continue to investigate the arson attack on Harris Ranch Beef Co. in Coalinga, the California Farm Bureau Federation said the arrest and prosecution of those responsible must be a high priority.
"The terrorists who attacked a beef production company in California this week must be arrested and prosecuted to the full extent of the law," California Farm Bureau President Paul Wenger said. "We know the local authorities are working hard to find the attackers and we offer our full support."
Wenger also said animal-welfare groups should become involved in helping to resolve the case.
"We encourage animal-welfare organizations to help authorities find those responsible. If they sit by silently while animal rightists attack law-abiding businesses, they are passively endorsing domestic terrorism," Wenger said.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

You had to be looking when this news made it onto the net for it was not on very long, you can always see what media really is, most is liberal left and wont keep a real news story out there very long before it is pulled off and covered up with non sense media. The animal rights groups are no differnt than crooks an robbers sitting in a prison cell. nothing more than ECO_TERRORIST , hope they do something with those people but chances are it will remain a another instance where nothing will be done. Most of those activist have little common sense and not much knowledge of animals or nature . It is too bad that so many farm and ranch families are attacked or damaged due to these eco nuts.Seems like not much is ever done with the offenders. Most should be shot on sight when they are doing their dirty deeds in sake of some animal or fish ect. They must have some sort of mental disorder ? oh that sounds like liberals, God bless farmers and ranchers..........................


----------

